# Silfix HM removal ?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi everybody,
We are thinking of changing the van very shortly and after talking to a few MH salesmen, I will get nothing exrta if I leave the satelite and solar panel on.

The fixings for these have been stuck on with Silfix HM how can I remove the gunge!

Paul and Ann


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We use a mixture of cheese wire and stanley blades - be careful!


----------

